# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ζηταω καναρινι

## mirsini_st

Καλησπερα σας !ειμαι η Μυρσινη και μενω στην Κυψελη.


αναζητω  αρσενικο καναρινακι να το κανω δωρο στον πατερα μου.

Διευκρυνησεις:Ο μπαμπας μου  λογω της ασθενειας του ειναι καθηλωμενος στο σπιτι με αποτελεσμα να νιωθει μονος του....η μανα μου φευγει πρωι και γυριζει νυχτα λογω της δουλειας....Ζητησε εδω και καιρο ενα καναρινακι για συντροφια...για την ωρα του εχω παει τον "μαγκα" μου για να απασχολειται αλλα θα ηθελα να του παω ενα δικο του!

Οι φτερωτοι μου φιλοι:Εγω εχω το μαγκα (κατακιτρινο και κουκλο) εδω και ενα χρονο (παρολο που εδω κ κανα 20ημερο οπως ειπα ηδη ειναι στο μπαμπα μου) κ μια τσαχπινα καναρινα (ανευ ονοματος για την ωρα)  την οποια βρηκα πριν καμια βδομαδα μες στα χιονια...

φετος λοιπον δεν θα επιχειρησω να τα ζευγαρωσω  γιατι θεωρω πως κ το θηλυκο θα ναι αδυναμο μετα την ταλαιπωρια κ δεν εχω ακομα την απαραιτητη εμπειρια...

Συμπερασματικα :ζητω απο οποιον εχει να μας χαρισει εναν αρσενικο τραγουδιαρη καναρινακο!

ειναι για καλο σκοπο σας διαβεβαιωνω!!!


Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων!

----------


## mirsini_st

κανεις?

----------


## nasososan

Ακόμη είναι πολύ νωρίς κάτσε να βγουν τα καινούργια μικρά στο κλαρί....
Όλοι τα έχουμε στον "αγώνα" αυτό τον καιρό.....

----------


## stathis

Mirsini kalimera.
Ta dika mou genisane kai exthes eskasan miti ta ptwta mwrakia. An thes na perimeneis ligo na megalwsoun kai euxaristws tha sou xarisw ena.alla min viazesai.

----------


## mirsini_st

:Happy:  θα περιμενω λοιπον   :Happy:

----------


## ΡΟΔΆΝΘΗ

Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ήδη βρει κάποιο πουλάκι. Αν όχι μπορώ κι εγώ να σου δώσω. Έχω ήδη 11 πουλιά και κλωσάνε τρεις θηλυκές. Οπότε αν δεν έχεις βρει μπορώ να σου φέρω κάποια στιγμή ένα. Μένω Ναύπλιο και πρέπει να γίνει όταν θα ανέβω Αθήνα. Θα πρέπει όμως να έχεις κλουβί.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω αν βρηκες!εχω 7 πουλακια 40 μερων περιπου!αν σε ενδιαφερει στο επομενο μου ταξιδι στην αθηνα πολυ ευχαριστως να σου φερω!!!μονο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ποια ειναι τα αρσενικα μιας κ δεν κελαιδανε ακομη!αλλα κατι μπορω να καταλαβω απο κατω!!

----------


## mirsini_st

αχ σας ευχαριστω παααααααρα πολυ!   μακαρι να ερθει καποιος κ να μου φερει...εχω ενα μικρο κλουβακι διαθεσιμο   :Happy:  μπορω να βρω και μεγαλυτερο νομιζω

----------


## mitsman

Μυρσινη μπες εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%BD!!!/page3  και πες μου αν σ'αρεσει καποιο..ειναι 41 μερων αυτα τα μπομπιρακια!αν θες διαλεξε καποιο απο αυτα!πολυ θα χαρω να παει καπου που θα το προσεχουν πολυ κ θα μπορω να μαθαινω νεα του!!!πιο πανω αν δεις εχει αλλα 3 πουλακια απο αλλη γεννα!που ειναι 50 ημερων τωρα!

----------


## mirsini_st

λοιπον τα ειδα ολα   :Happy:  ειναι υπεροχα !πανεμορφα!  μου αρεσε αυτο με τη μοικανα κ σιγουρα θα ερωτευομασταν  τον ζηλιαρη που ειναι στην πρωτη φωτο της 3 σελιδας και ο αλλος ο κατακιτρινακος ειναι τελειος..... πφ...δεν ξερω  :Happy:   ...δε μπορω να διαλεξω απο φωτογραφιες διαλεξε εσυ καλυτερα!

οταν διαλεγω φιλαρακια εχω 2 κριτηρια...πρωτα στην προκειμενη  παει το φυλλο !θελουμε αρσενικο στην παρουσα φαση!δευτερο κριτηριο μου στο να διαλεξω (πρωτο γενικως δευτερο τωρα) ειναι το ποιο απο ολα ειναι το πιο κατσιασμενο και αδυναμο .....αλλα απο φωτο δε μπορω να το κανω αυτο!δειχνουν ολα υπεροχα!

το σιγουρο ειναι πως θα το φροντιζουμε κ θα το αγαπαμε!του χρονου ισως του βρουμε κ κανα καλο προξενιο!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το πρωτο της τριτης σελιδας ειναι θηλυκο!και απο αλλη γεννα!αλλα ειναι θηλυκο!!!δεν εχω κανενα κατσιασμενο πουλακι!κ ελπιζω να μην αποκτησω ποτε!!!θελω να ειναι υγιεστατα ολα τα πουλακια μου!μεχρι να ερθω θα εχουν μεγαλωσει και αυτα που εβγαλα σημερα!δες τα στο ιδιο θεμα!!!αν δεν βρεθει καποιος να βρεις ταιρι ισως μπορεσω εγω!απλα επειδη εχω ταξει παρα πολλα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει!πριν ερθω αθηνα θα σου στειλω τα πιθανα αρσενικα να μου πεις!ναι??

----------


## mirsini_st

ε ας το κανουμε ετσι λοιπον πριν ερθεις στειλε μου μηνυμα!!!!ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε θα μπορεις να καταλαβεις   :Happy: ...ευχαριστω κ παλι

----------


## mirsini_st

mitsman δεν υπονοουσα για τα καναρινακια σου τιποτα ε?!ειναι ολα υπεροχα!απλα εγω ειμαι ψυχοπονιαρα κ προτιμω  τα πιο αδυναμα οταν παω να διαλεξω κατι   :Happy: ...μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας....αντε το πα κ στον πατερα μου πως βρεθηκε καναρινακι κ μονο τουμπες που δεν εκανε   :Happy:   !!

----------


## mitsman

Μυρσινη ειμαι ο τελευταιος ανθρωπος που μπορει να παρεξηγησει κατι!!!ειμαι στην κοσμαρα μου..χε χε χε!!!δεν σε εχω ενοχλησει ακομη γιατι δεν εχω ερθει ακομη πανω!Μην περασει ουτε στιγμη απο το μυαλο σου οτι σε ξεχασα!!!2 κατακιτρινα εχουν γινει δωρο ηδη!αυτο με την μοικανα και το καφε,ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκα!ενας κιτρινος εχω τν εντυπωση οτι ειναι αρσενικο και επισης αυτο με τα φρυδια!εγω θα σου φερω οποιο μα οποιο θες απο αυτα!νομιζω ο κιτρινος θα σ'αρεσει πιο πολυ απο ολα!

----------


## mirsini_st

διαλεξε εσυ   :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Γυρω στις 6 του μηνα θα ανεβω πανω!ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να καταλαβω τα αρσενικα!ελπιζω αυτος ο κιτρινος να ειναι αρσενικος!δυο κιτρινα μαλλον ειναι αρσενικα!και μπορει και αυτος με τα φρυδια!θα δουμε!το καλο με αυτα τα πουλια ειναι οτι ειναι γεννημενα 24 φεβρουαριου και ετσι του χρονου θα ειναι ετοιμα για ζευγαρωμα απο πολυ νωρις!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μυρσινη την παρασκευη θα ειμαι Αθηνα!θα μπορεις να σου φερω εναν νεο φιλαρακο???δεν εγγυουμε για το φυλο αλλα μαλλον εχω βρει ενα αρσενικο!

----------


## mirsini_st

ναι θα ειμαι!και σαββατο επισης απλα παρασκευη γυριζω απο τη δουλεια κατα τις 9,30 το βραδυ...9 περναω απο το μετρο συνταγματος....   :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Τοτε μαλλον Σαββατο!!!εγω μενω ανω πατησια και δεν κυκλοφορω καθολου Αθηνα!ειδικα κεντρο!εχω βαρεθει να με κλεβουν.δεν το αντχω αλλο..στειλε μου αν θες με .π.μ. το κινητο σου να μιλησουμε παρασκευη!

----------


## mirsini_st

ε μα κ εσυ!φυλαξου λιγο!θα βρουμε κοινη ωρα  :Happy:  μην ανησυχεις ...

----------


## mirsini_st

παρελαβα ενα υπεροχο μωρο απο τον mitsman !βεβαια για καλο και για κακο βαπτισια δεν κανω ακομα μεχρι να σιγουρευτουμε για το γενος του  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολυ χαιρομαι!!!Συγχαρητηρια στο Δημητρη!!!
Κλειδωνω το θέμα αφου εχει ολοκληρωθει ο σκοπος του!!!

----------

